
Ford built an electric Mustang with a manual transmission. And we’re mad - RickJWagner
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/05/ford-built-an-electric-mustang-with-a-manual-transmission-and-were-mad/
======
Mr_JK
Wow, that really nice!!

